# Newbie question, chicken jerky



## ihook (May 9, 2015)

Newbie here, using a Masterbuilt Elite 30 electric smoker.  I've got chicken breast strips marinating in brine with buffalo hot sauce mixture, which I'll start air drying here shortly.  Any suggestions on temp and time in the smoker to make jerky?


----------



## xsmokeymikex (Apr 26, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## rwkoch (May 24, 2016)

I have made chicken jerky only once in my Masterbuilt smoker. I try to smoke at around 170 degrees and I think that it took about 5-6 hours to complete. I also had beef in there as well and it took a couple hours more than the chicken. The only problem that I had was that the temp was not high enough to burn the chips so I would occasionally have to increase the temp to get the smoke. I don't marinate, I use rub instead and let it sit overnight so I am avoiding adding moisture to the meat. Either way, it should turn out great. I made this for our dog but found it to be very tasty as well (we share our treats).


----------



## markperry (May 30, 2016)

I've done it in my Masterbuilt 30 smoker and I had the temp set at 175. Poultry needs to get to an internal temp of at least 165 to kill all the bacteria and be safe to eat. Now on chicken I did not use smoke, just used the smoker as a dehydrator. And since I live only a mile from the beach humidity is really an issue for me. Thin strips of chicken took nearly 6 hours for what my family likes, took nearly 8 for the way I like it. (I like my jerky very dry)


One thing I noticed on my smoker is that it does not heat evenly. the bottom trays dry MUCH faster than the upper trays so typically I go out about half way done and swap tray positions.  top to bottom, bottom to top, and swap places with the middle two. I tend to get a more even dry that way.


----------



## mab007 (Jan 6, 2017)

What wood did you use?  Did you ever check IT for it to be above 165?  Was thinking of setting MES on 200 or 215 to get IT to 165 w/in 4 hours.   (Winter here, cold out)  Thoughts?


----------

